# red Tiger berried female had an egg hanging off.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK my Red gal is berried and today I noticed she had what looked like one egg hanging off her belly....don't know if she got caught up on something and it was pulled out or what. Hopefully it will still hatch.

She didn't seem to be too perturbed about it, just kept on motoring around the tank looking for food.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> OK my Red gal is berried and today I noticed she had what looked like one egg hanging off her belly....don't know if she got caught up on something and it was pulled out or what. Hopefully it will still hatch.
> 
> She didn't seem to be too perturbed about it, just kept on motoring around the tank looking for food.


Some eggs are not attached well. Shrimps can lose some eggs. There is nothing you can do about this, just keep everything stable 

I saw more strange thing several times. It's big (fertilized) eggs in a shrimp ovary (saddle).  It's like _extrauterine pregnancy_ for people.


----------

